# APR RS3 / TTRS 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade - Now Available



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 2.5T EA855 EVO (Gen 2) engine!



Product Page

APR’s ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to the 2.5T engine. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possible through APR’s optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine’s capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The software loads to the factory ECU through the OBD-II port, resulting in a clean and headache-free install. *Optional features, such as APR's EMCS Program Switching and APR Mobile are available.* Furthermore, for those looking for tuning with a limited powertrain warranty, APR Plus has you covered!

*APR ECU Upgrade Stages*

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple stages, supporting various octanes both with or without any hardware modifications. Specific software is available for use with a high flow downpipe exhaust system and drop-in turbocharger upgrades are coming soon. Each stage is fully compatible with an upgraded intake, intercooler, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications. 

Each stage includes optimizations to the factory boost gauge making it react more quickly and corrections to the power and torque gauges to match the increased output. Furthermore, we’ve added left foot braking, removed the speed limiter, raised the rev-limiter and added a motorsport limiter, adjusted the factory exhaust crackle to protect the catalyst, optimized cold start, retuned the exhaust flap actuation for the best performance and sound in multiple modes, optimized high altitude mappings, retuned the throttle for better response, and completely optimized the driving experience for street and track use making for a much more enjoyable driving experience! 


*APR Plus ECU Upgrade with a Limited Powertrain Warranty*

The APR Plus ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power, and it includes our limited powertrain warranty. This simple upgrade requies no engine hardware modifications, and produces 459 HP with 451 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 66 HP and 88 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. To learn more about APR Plus, please visit the APR Plus website.

*APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade is the next step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 459-542 HP with 451-506 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 66-132 HP and 88-146 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band. To get more power, the vehicle can be outfitted with an upgraded intake, intercooler, catback exhaust and other small modifications without requiring any new modification to the ECU. Upgrading the small factory intercooler is highly recommended on this platform. 

APR Stage 1 is available for 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI and E85 fuel grades in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 102 RON, 104 RON, 108 RON and E85 fuel grades in the Rest of the World. 

APR Stage 2 and Stage 3 ECU Upgrade are coming soon.

*Dyno Testing*



*Please visit our Product Page for detailed dyno charts showing stock vs APR 91, 93, 100, 104 and E85 Performance Modes measured at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and the absolute gain over stock.*


*Extreme Testing*

APR’s ECU Upgrade has been full tested for the better part of a year prior to a public release. This includes summer and winter weather testing on multiple continents, high and low altitude testing, extensive track testing at multiple road courses, extensive drag strip testing and extensive road and daily driving testing. APR’s test vehicles are full instrumented with multiple sensors, including pre and post intercooler temperature and pressure sensors, pre and post turbine temperature and backpressure sensors, pre and post catalyst temperature and pressure sensors, and multiple pressure sensors throughout the intake system. APR test vehicles have seen over 700 HP in various configurations, on the stock engine internals, and have set multiple world records, including 10.5 second stage 1 quarter mile passes, and 9 second stage 3 passes. 










For more details, including included and optional features, Pricing, and more, please visit our Product Page.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our friends at Eurocode Tuning dynoed stock and APR Stage 1 (E85) on an #RS3. They went from 348 AWHP to 508 AWHP on an otherwise stock RS3. That’s a bunch more than advertised. Nice gains guys! #goapr 










Learn more: https://goapr.io/25ecu


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

USP tests our software on the dyno and the street. Check it out:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

More results coming in!

A customer visited EcoTune in the UK and dynoed stock vs tuned. 

They're using our Stage 1 98 ron software with 99 ron fuel. They've added an intake and intercooler. 

The car laid down 406 HP / 396 FTLBS stock, and 502 HP / 512 FT-LBS modified.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Arin,

Nice to see you around here! I was out of the VW/Audi Community for a couple of years. These are amazing numbers, for sure I’ll need to tune my soon to arrive car! Keep the good work!


----------

